# Turkey call for James



## Twig Man (Sep 18, 2012)

James sent me a nice piece of black lomardy in return for a turkey call. This is his call. All I need to to now is add the slate and it will be off to ya. Thanks for the trade!!


----------



## Ancient Arborist (Sep 18, 2012)

That is some beautiful curl!


----------



## davduckman2010 (Sep 18, 2012)

beutifull twig great job --duck


----------



## JMC (Sep 18, 2012)

Awesome, can't wait.


----------



## bearmanric (Sep 20, 2012)

Pretty Pretty. Rick


----------



## JMC (Sep 29, 2012)

Got it a few days ago and it's even nicer in real life, could'nt resist but to give it to someone who appreciates it much more, A real turkey hunter and he loves it.
Thanks again John


----------



## Twig Man (Sep 29, 2012)

Awesome!!


----------



## myingling (Sep 29, 2012)

Sweet lookin call


----------

